# Recurrent miscarriages at 5 and 6 weeks



## meandrod

I believe i am miscarrying as I write this post. I am 5 weeks and I also miscarried in December at 6 weeks. Anyone with me?


----------



## wamommy

Meandrod, I'm so sorry for your losses :( I miscarried in March and again in May, so I know that having 2 is horrible. With one, I thought it was a fluke thing, and thought for SURE it wouldn't happen again. When it did, I started to think maybe something is really wrong with me :(

How are you doing?


----------



## gmg

Yes, I had the same thing. Lost two pregnancies at 5 weeks - Christmas and then again on my birthday. Just got a faint positive this morning so I am scared that this might be the same thing again - won't know until later this week. I am on the baby aspirin and progesterone, two common suggestions from MDs. 

I'm with you on this! The positive is that we can get pregnant - now we are waiting for the right timing. Try to stay positive throughout this. Let me know how things go.


----------



## meandrod

wamommy said:


> Meandrod, I'm so sorry for your losses :( I miscarried in March and again in May, so I know that having 2 is horrible. With one, I thought it was a fluke thing, and thought for SURE it wouldn't happen again. When it did, I started to think maybe something is really wrong with me :(
> 
> How are you doing?

Well dh is sleeping next to me as if he doesnt have a worry in the world sonthat doesnt make me feel any better. I'm still trying to wrap my head around this. Just like you I didn't take the first one serious and knew for sure it wouldn't happen again. I don't know where to go from here.


----------



## meandrod

gmg said:


> Yes, I had the same thing. Lost two pregnancies at 5 weeks - Christmas and then again on my birthday. Just got a faint positive this morning so I am scared that this might be the same thing again - won't know until later this week. I am on the baby aspirin and progesterone, two common suggestions from MDs.
> 
> I'm with you on this! The positive is that we can get pregnant - now we are waiting for the right timing. Try to stay positive throughout this. Let me know how things go.

Congrats to you!!! And thanks for your comforting words. I will keep yu posted and youo do the same. My fingers are crossed for you. I will not stop trying until I deliver a healthy baby.


----------



## gmg

I found that when my husband was down in the dumps about things, I was hopeful, and then vice versa. We balanced each other out and I think God helped us in that way. Stay hopeful. I say all these things wondering what I am going through right now too, but being stressed or crushed in emotion doesn't do us any good. It's okay to be sad, but don't lose hope! We can encourage each other! :hugs:


----------



## meandrod

Thanks so much ladies. Talking to you have been very comforting.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I had my third missed miscarriage at the end of march. Last two pregnancies measured 5-6weeks detected at 11 weeks and 9 weeks. I have now been referred for testing so hopefully will have answers soon. I know what each and everyone is going through and to be honest I think my second loss hit me far worse than my first. Sending out some positive vibes that we all will be pregnant soon with our rainbow babies.


----------



## meandrod

Debzie, I am so sorry too hear abour your losses. Please keep us informed with your testuiinng results. My doctor doesn't seem to be very concerned since I am miscarrying so early on, but I know there has to be a cause. I am considering making an appt with another OB to see what there thoughts are because I want answers. Aside from miscarriages being emotional they are also very painful and I do not want to suffer another.


----------



## debzie

I hear you there I found my first two really painfull as they were medically induced too. Last one I asked for a ERPC. Physically I was feeling fine in a week. I hope you can get some answers and I will keep you informed.


----------



## boorad

I'm sorry for your loss :(

I had a m/c at 5w in October and in December. Just got a faint bfp today and I'm worried sick.


----------



## meandrod

Omg congrats.....my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Sarajayne

Hey everyone. I'm in the same boat as the rest of you. Had my first m/c may 2011 @ 6 weeks and just had another one last month at 6 weeks. Both were virtually pain free and less bleeding than my periods. I have given birth thinkin a heathly baby back in 2009 so I know its possible. But sadly our son passed away in 2010 and we have been ttc since our first m/c in 2011. I'm sorry for all your losses and I hope we all get a happy healthy pregnancy soon <3


----------



## meandrod

Awww Sarajayne, thanks so much foor sharing. I had a doctors appt today and my docc is recommending a surgery to see if I have endometriosis and to remove my fibroids aalthoough she doesn't believe they are the cause. I'm having a second opinion on Wednesday to see if I should really have the surgery since at this point there's no known definite cause. I wish you much luck. It will happen for you soon.


----------



## keepthefaithx

sorry for your loss hun, i would talk to your dr about taking a baby asprin everday...alot of times with multiple chemicals..its a blood issue..ask you if you can have a thrombophilia work up...


----------



## Sarajayne

I have been taking baby adoring and prentals daily since my last miscarriage. I am also planning on starting progesterone as well :) thanks


----------



## debzie

Cautious congratulations boorad.

Sarahjane thanks for sharing your story and soo soo sorry for your losses. 

Meandrod hopefully the fibroids are the problem and its a quick fix.

Afm got a bfp today after faint evap lines yesterday. Still gping ahead with my appointment tomorrow with the consultant. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Amber3

I would recommend the book Is your body baby friendly by Alan E. Beer. It is very interesting reading for anyone with miscarriages.
Amber (1 ectopic, 2-3 bio-chemicals)


----------

